# ¡Cuchuflete 4000!



## lauranazario

¡Una calurosa felicitación para el Forero más polifacético de WR!

Este obsequio es un anticipo de las maravillas que te esperan después del frío invierno que hoy día no parece terminar.







Un abrazo isleño... y gracias por darle tu toque tan especial a todos nuestros foros.
LN


----------



## weird

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!   

¡He visto tu foto! ¡me encanta, parece que vives en Euskadi! 
Mi familia procede de allí y tengo cientos de fotos de mis primos, tíos, abuelos etc, ¡todos tienen esa boina tan graciosa!

¡Estás muy guapo!

Muchos Besos.


----------



## Artrella

*  Congratulations Cuchufléte and thank you for your helpful and funny replies!!   *​


----------



## jacinta

cuchu;

Me encanta leer cada uno de tu posts.  Gracias a la vida que estás aquí.

jacinta


----------



## araceli

_felicitaciones Don Cuchu_


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations


----------



## lsp

4000 posts!! An accomplishment of style *and* substance, an example for all who read (and write) here. Thanks, congrats, and all good things.


----------



## te gato

!!!congratulations!!! 

Cuchu
on 4000 
posts​ 
 All done with ​
grace and style ..

te gato


----------



## Lems

Parabéns meu estimado amigo!!! 


E obrigado por nos brindar a todos com sua finesse e seu elegante senso de humor.

Um grande abraço com afeto e admiração.

Lems

____________________________________________________________
There is no reason why someone may want to have a computer at home.
_Ken Olson, president and founder of Digital Equipment Corp.,1977_


----------



## zebedee

4000 reasons to say "Thanks for being here"

Blackberry, gooseberry, orange & ginger or apricot & almonds?

H&S,
zeb


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias a todos.  Thanks to all.
Es un gran placer colaborar con vosotros.
It's a great pleasure to collaborate with you.

Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## alc112

Llegué tarde que mal
Felicitaciones
Un modelo a seguir


----------



## esance

Me uno a todas las felicitaciones y elogios

Un abrazo casto como dice chuchu!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Congratulations Cuchu!!!  
I have enjoyed sharing this forum with you.


----------



## Narda

Felicidades Cuchu!  Y por favor que cumplas muchos más para el beneficio y regocijo de nosotros.

Narda


----------



## Marc1

And since you know you cannot see yourself,
so well as by reflection, I, your glass,
will modestly discover to yourself,
that of yourself which you yet know not of. 
                                 William Shakespeare 

Yet it may take another 4000 post ...   

Good for you Cuchuflete

MGG


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Brian and thank you for all your help.


----------

